# Mama with ear infection while nursing



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

I went to the ENT doctor yesterday because I have been unable to hear out of my left ear. Well, needless to say, he removed the wax while me passing out in the meantime from the pain! Anyway, when I came to, he told me I had an ear infection and next thing I knew he was putting drops in my ear. I didn't even have a chance to tell him I was BFing to make sure whatever he was using was okay for nursing. I was out of it and not clearly thinking so I came home and wound up BFing baby two hours later not even thinking about the drops he put in. Anyway, it is Ciprodex (ciprofloxacin and dexamethasone). I called La Leche and they recommended me to some doctor hotline who basically said the ear drops were safe for nursing, with very little risk and a 4-hour half life. (Orally is a different story). From what I read, I am still nervous to use the drops though. Doesn't sound like there has been enough research for me to feel safe with it.

Anyway, not sure what to do from here. Iwant to use a natural source and am afraid that I BF'd my baby last night after receiving the drops from the doctor!! I would much rather use a natural approach, so I'm all ears  All natural suggestions are welcome to get rid of this ear infection


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Breastfeeding and taking medicine is much easier than taking medicine while pregnant because the baby doesn't get much. It's processed by your body and at the same level in your milk that it is in your blood, which is pretty a pretty scant amount when it's taken as a food source, as breastmilk is for a baby. As opposed to during pregnancy, most medicines are very safe while breastfeeding. Of course there are still some that aren't, so it's good you checked and you should continue to. But if the medicine is safe, don't worry about it at all. I hope you're feeling better already!


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mamazee, Thank you but I made the decision not to take the medicine and am just looking for some natural home remedies I can do. My ear isn't in too much pain. I've read they normally clear up on their own. Not sure how true that is as I have never had an ear infection before.

Anyway, just looking for some remedies as I have never been one to take medicine unless absolutely necessary, especially while nursing









Anyone???


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

You can try breastmilk in your ear since you apparently have an ear canal infection (drops don't cure ear drum infections). Many "natural" remedies are drugs that are unregulated and have unknown risks.


----------

